# 

## admin

,       ,         .    , ,  ,      '. 
        -    .     ,     23    . 
Ƴ     :      :  ,  ,  ,  ,     - . 
 ,     . : " 23 ,      - ,   ...". 
 :            . 
 ,     . : " ,    ,      ,   .  2    ". 
                   . ,   . 
 ,  : "     1 .           ". 
   ,   ,      .     - 6. 25     .     - 18. 25.  http://www.misto-tv.poltava.ua/news/7798/

----------


## vladd

-.....

----------


## LAEN

,      ,    ...  ?

----------


## LAEN

http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/5094/

----------


## Demotivator

? http://www.misto-tv.poltava.ua/news/7798/

----------


## LAEN



----------


## lexrider

-  23    -   
06-25---------	              06-30-------	           07-00
07-25---------	              07-30-------	           08-00
08-25---------	              08-30-------	           09-00
14-25---------	              14-30-------	          15-00
15-25---------	              15-30-------	          16-00
16-25---------	              16-30-------	          17-00
17-25---------	              17-30-------	          18-00
18-25---------	              18-30-------	          19-00

----------


## LAEN

*lexrider*, ,    )
      . 
,    .. ? ?
      ? **:    
  ,        .-.

----------


## lexrider

/  ...

----------


## Sky

?         .

----------


## LAEN

.
-    - " - 23  - "

----------

